# Testing the macro setting on my new lens!



## JustJazzie (Nov 21, 2014)

Since I am considering selling off my sony stuff, I thought water drops would be a good test to see if I needed to keep it for a while longer. So last night I threw on the 28-105 3.5-4.5d that hubby surprised me with on macro mode to see what I could get. I am pleasantly surprised with how sharp this lens is! I did miss the 10 FPS on the camera body though. It seems that there is a more shallow DOF with the macro lens so close to the water, so that will be a learning curve. Other than that it is at LEAST as good for this as the sony lens I have been using.


----------



## Nervine (Nov 22, 2014)

Really like #3 Looks so silky just like fabric


----------



## Flyextreme (Nov 22, 2014)

These are very nice. I really must try this.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2014)

I really like the silky look of the first two,and admire the pattern-like colored surface you selected for the reflection color effect. It'll be interesting to see how you like the 28-105 D-series Nikon zoom. When the one from Lens Across America made it here, I was pretty impressed with it as a FF lens for walkaround uses, and the macro mode was pretty good too!


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 24, 2014)

Love these shots!


----------



## annamaria (Nov 24, 2014)

Love 2 and 3.  Will have to try that someday.


----------

